# rozliczenie inwentaryzacji



## Kammala

Jak można przetłumaczyć "rozliczenie inwentaryzacji"?
"settlement of stocktaking" nie jest chyba najszczęśliwsze, bo nigdy się z takim nie spotkałam.

Z góry dzięki za pomoc


----------



## LilianaB

Could you provide some context. What do you mean by "rozliczenie" -- final report?


----------



## Kammala

In Polish you say that you need to "rozliczyć inwentaryzację" once the proces is finnished. You need to collect all the stock taking cards and verify all the discrepancies and on the basis of this you must "rozliczyć inwentaryzację" - it means define whether you have surplus of inventories or shortage and post these discrepancies in company's books as income or cost. In additional tables showing the structure of other operating costs you can see the position: "rozliczenie inwentaryzacji" which shows costs related to stock taking (cost of shortages)


----------



## LilianaB

Perhaps: "do the inventory" -- "annual, or quarterly inventory".  Do you just need it as an independent term? (like in a store, for example?) If you need it in a more specific context, you really have to provide the whole sentence.


----------



## Kammala

It is transaltion of other operating costs specification. There is a type of cost e.g."allowances  for doubtfull receivables" and the amount. One of the position in the listing is "Rozliczenie inwentaryzacji" (in fact costs of shortages). The same position I have in other operating income showing surpluses.


----------



## LilianaB

I think you might be better off waiting for someone from the purely financial branch -- it is accountants' language.  My suggestion might be good for a store.


----------



## dreamlike

Kammala, radzę założyć ten sam temat w angielskiej sekcji forum i opisać problem tak ładnie, jak zrobiłaś to tutaj, może ktoś tam będzie bardziej biegły w tych sprawach.


----------



## Thomas1

inventory reconciliation


----------

